# You make my heart beat faster



## RandyBratt

Would you help me with a coupla more sentences please?

You make my heart beat faster. 
xxx


----------



## Wacky...

You make my heart beat faster. -> Pinabibilis mo ang tibok ng puso ko.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Regarding the translations: _Pinaliligaya mo ako._ and _Pinabibilis mo ang tibok ng puso ko.

_I'm a little confused.  What is the difference between using _pinapaligaya_ and _pinapabilis_ and the conjugations used in the translations?  

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## DotterKat

Chriszinho85:
*I'm a little confused.  What is the difference between using pinapaligaya and pinapabilis and the conjugations used in the translations?*

>>>>>>>>>>
In everyday speech there is no difference and you will be understood whether you use one form or the other.
However, you may know that Tagalog verb conjugation is somewhat complex and grammatically speaking, one form of those verbs is correct if you follow the rules.
“*Ligaya*” and “*bilis*” are the rootwords of those verbs.
*Paligayahin* and *pabilisin* are the infinitive (pawatas) forms, using the pa- prefix and the -hin and -in suffixes.
If you use the recommended infixes in the benefactive focus (tagatanggap) in the progressive (imperpektibo) tense, the result will be *pinaliligaya *and *pinabibilis*. 
If you use the recommended infixes in the benefactive focus in the contemplative (kontemplatibo) tense, the result will be *paliligayahin* and *pabibilisin*.
In short, pinaliligaya and pinabibilis are grammatically correct and what you should put down if you are taking a test. However, in everyday parlance, pinaliligaya or pinapaligaya and pinabibilis or pinapabilis are all interchangeable so don't worry about them!

Gary


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks Gary for the detailed explanations!


----------



## annely

Although what DotterKat said about everyday speech is true, "Pinaliligaya" and "Pinapabilis" are two very different words!

"Pinaliligaya" means "made happy"
"Pinapabilis" means "made faster"

So "Pinaliligaya mo ako" means "You made me happy"
While "Pinapabilis mo ang tibok ng puso ko" means "You made my heart beat faster"


----------



## Chriszinho85

annely said:


> Although what DotterKat said about everyday speech is true, "Pinaliligaya" and "Pinapabilis" are two very different words!


Hello Annely.  Dotterkat was not saying that "pinaliligaya" and "pinabibilis" mean the same thing.  If you read his post again, you will see that he was explaining the use of "pinaliligaya" vs. "pinapaligaya" and the use of "pinabibilis" vs. "pinapabilis."

Chris


----------



## walterhartmann

annely said:


> Although what DotterKat said about everyday speech is true, "Pinaliligaya" and "Pinapabilis" are two very different words!
> 
> "Pinaliligaya" means "made happy"
> "Pinapabilis" means "made faster"
> 
> So "Pinaliligaya mo ako" means "You made me happy"
> While "Pinapabilis mo ang tibok ng puso ko" means "You made my heart beat faster"



Actually, as DotterKat said, both verbs are in the progressive tense, NOT in the past tense, so:

_pinaliligaya_ would be translated as "making (sb/sth) happy", and
_pinabibilis _as "making (sth) faster"

"made happy" would be like this in Tagalog: _pinaligaya_, and
"made faster" would be _pinabilis
_


----------



## LatinRainbow

walterhartmann said:


> Actually, as DotterKat said, both verbs are in the progressive tense, NOT in the past tense, so:
> 
> _pinaliligaya_ would be translated as "making (sb/sth) happy", and
> _pinabibilis _as "making (sth) faster"
> 
> "made happy" would be like this in Tagalog: _pinaligaya_, and
> "made faster" would be _pinabilis_


Hi you all, 
So, considering all this, what would be the present tense of this verb if we want to say :
You make me happy.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## walterhartmann

You make me happy = pinaliligaya mo ako


----------



## LatinRainbow

walterhartmann said:


> pinaliligaya


Where's the stress in this word, maybe pinaliligaya ??


----------



## Wacky...

LatinRainbow said:


> Where's the stress in this word, maybe pinaliligaya ??


 
Indeed, yes.
Also it has a minor stress on the first "li" syllable but you are free to disregard it anyway. 

Mabuhay!


----------



## mataripis

Pinakakaba mo ako.


----------

